# Does anyone have the 2011 A6 Avant order guide?



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm helping my Dad look for a replacement for his 2008 Passat Wagon and the A6 Avant is in the mix. 

Does anyone have a PDF of the 2011 A6 Avant order guide that they can email me? 

I don't need the one with the dealer invoice pricing --- the MSRP is fine. 

I use it to understand the available options and packages and to quickly see the overlap; I like to see everything on one page. 

The Audi brochure is pretty but not very informative IMO. 

Thanks. 

 

[email protected]


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZ 

This forum is sleepy. 

Anyway, I got the order guide from a dealer yesterday (sans invoice pricing) and I can email it to anyone who needs it. 

They said that the A6 Avant will not come to the US next year...any truth to that?


----------

